# New SMC Lipo Packs.



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

In the last year we have focused on the high end racing lipo market. Now were going to release some new Lipo packs for the RC player.

3400mAh 11.1V 18C Hardcase pack. Retail: 105.00 Street Price: 70.00

Size: H24.5mm x W46.5mm x L136mm

This pack is intended for those who play with trucks and want the extra power/speed of a 3 cell Lipo




9000mAh 7.4V 28C+ Softcase pack. Retail: 192.00 Street Price: 125.00

Size: H29 x W45 x L159

This pack is intended to be used in the E-Revo and will fit in the battery compartment.


5500mAh 11.1V 25C+ Softcase pack. Retail: 186.00 Street Price: 122.00

Size: H27 x W45 x L159

This pack is intended to be used in the E-Revo brushless and it will fit in the battery compartment.



5000mAh 14.8V 40C+ Softcase pack. Retail: 270.00 Street Price: 169.00

Size: H35mm X W45mm X L160mm 

This pack is intended for 1/8th Scale offroad buggies.


These 4 new packs will be available by the end of February.


All SMC Lipo packs are exclusively made for us. Our capacity and C rate is set using the toughest standards so you get what you pay for.


----------



## Drframer (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi
I keep hearing about one cell and two cell lipo's, and this might sound stupid but they all look the same to me. Can you tell just by looking at them and also what is the difference? 
Thanks


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

Drframer said:


> Hi
> I keep hearing about one cell and two cell lipo's, and this might sound stupid but they all look the same to me. Can you tell just by looking at them and also what is the difference?
> Thanks


 
One lipo cell has 3.7v so a 2 cell pack has 7.4V and a one cell pack has 3.7V


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

SMC makes great packs. got 2 of them so far and i couldnt b happier...


----------



## fitz101 (Feb 5, 2009)

how late in Feb are we expecting these?


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

Should be last week of February and I will update the info once I know there in transit.


----------



## jmracing (Dec 27, 2004)

1 cell lipo 25c 40c 32c?????? i'm stuck on 4 cell knowledge can you shed some light so i know what i will need when i switch to 1 cell


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

jmracing said:


> 1 cell lipo 25c 40c 32c?????? i'm stuck on 4 cell knowledge can you shed some light so i know what i will need when i switch to 1 cell


At the moment we only have a 1 cell pack with 4000mAh and 25C. We plan on releasing a new one for the next race season.


----------



## jmracing (Dec 27, 2004)

thanks Dan i geuss thats why i need to either pay attention on here or get to the track and watch ,things move forward to quick


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

Love the new 3.7v packs:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve_B (Nov 27, 2007)

3.7!!! OH YA BABY!!!!!!! Um, I like ..


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Danny-SMC, any specs on the weight of the new packs?


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

Part number for your 3200 40C pak please , thanks


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

Just wondering if SMC is still matching packs for 1/12 scale???


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

King Dork said:


> Danny-SMC, any specs on the weight of the new packs?


Which pack do you need the specs of ? Some of them we have yet to get samples so we don't have the weight yet.


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

disruptor10 said:


> Part number for your 3200 40C pak please , thanks


 
3240CM


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

harmocy said:


> Just wondering if SMC is still matching packs for 1/12 scale???


Yes we still match sub-c cells but no where near as many as we use to.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd like to get the weight of the 9000mah 7.4v 28c pack. Thanks.


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

I will try and get that for you in a few days.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Greatly appreciated. Thank you. Looking to get a high capacity pair for a brushless setup and the est. street price is sweet.


----------



## kingkart (Dec 11, 2007)

will there be a 1 cell lipo that will take the place of the trinity 4cell 1600 mh spec pack?


----------



## Danny-SMC (Sep 28, 2001)

Our current 1 cell Lipo will kept unchanged so it can become a spec style pack. From what I have heard the speed of our 1 cell Lipo is very similar in speed to the 4 cell 1600 spec pack.


----------



## BoneSpec (Dec 2, 2007)

13.5 1S vs old spec pack = lipo is faster by about a lap.

Barely faster up front for fast lap by .05, but just doesn't fall off like the Spec Packs.

ROC Track record holder at Tristate Hobbies.

I will say this, the racing is so much closer and even, plus no cells to short out or get a bad pack. I'm running a RX pack and at 40 oz instead of 38 oz with the Spec packs. Can run 7-8 minutes without issues at John's track.

Thanks Danny!


----------

